# Bad puppy breath... HELP!



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Like I previously mentioned in another thread, we rescued a 4 month old female pup from a horrible living arrangement. When we were able to take the pup from her owner, we were told that she was living in a tiny apartment and somewhat paper-trained. She has not been vaccinated yet or socialized. She was not on a set diet of any kind... just whatever was available. Sometimes on dry kibble and sometimes on wet food... Unfortunately, she now has bad breath. We were told that when they start getting their adult teeth, halitosis or bad breath, may occur due to its lack of dental hygiene. I have started giving her Pedigree "breath busters" dog treats and "greenies" dental treats on the advice of a local vet. 

She is an amazing pup and in the 5 days that we have had Hazel, she is quick to learn and very playful with our other male puppy, Cujo. She is also somewhat timid and shy with new folks she encounters, but is very good with our family members. We have already made arrangements to get her first visit with the vet, along with her intial shots and spaying.

Sorry for the rant... any advice or info would be greatly appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

4 months they start loosin teeth. best thing for em is chew toys. i had puppy kongs but there are lots of things that work as well. walmart has cheap knock off kong toys. bones help too. and some doggy dental sticks help prevent tartar build up and bad breath. other than that- some dog foods will give them bad breath.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thnx beccaboo... she is so friggin' cute and loves to kiss you to death, but her breath has got to go... lmao! the "greenies" seem to help ... time will tell. we now have her on a strict dry food - ULTRA holistic diet.


----------



## chrisandpits (Feb 9, 2010)

GREENIES are the best!!!! They are the best thing i have tried to help with bad breath.


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

My pup had the same problem for a couple weeks right around when she turned 4 months.. I think it was from losing teeth and growing her adult ones.. I used some all natural breath treats that seem to do the trick. Although, I forgot the name of them.. I've never tried greenies, but heard of them. Now that I know they are good, I will invest in them for precautionary reasons!


----------

